# Was bedeutet --->Support for DDR3 2800(OC)<----



## hummel33 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo
ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Mainboard und bin auf folgende Angabe gestoßen:

Support for DDR3 2800(OC)/1600/1333/1066 MHz memory modules

Nach einiger Recherche im Netz habe ich zwar ein paar Sachen gefunden, jedoch bin ich mir unsicher ob ich es richtig verstanden habe.

Ich hab es so verstanden:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Das Board unterstützt Speicher bis 2800 Mhz jedoch schafft er Speichercontroller der Ivy Brigde CPU nur 1600 Mhz. Daher muss der Speichercontroller der CPU übertaktet werden falls Speicher über 1600 Mhz genutzt werden soll. Das wäre ja dann praktisch bei jedem Board so da die Begrenzung von der CPU kommt.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ist das soweit richtig?

Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Oktober 2013)

Eine Angabe wie "DDR3-2800 (OC)" seitens eines Mainboard-Herstellers bezieht sich darauf, dass sich ein solcher Speichertakt mit der Hauptplatine theoretisch durch Overclocking erzielen lässt. In der Praxis sind dafür aber entsprechender Speicher und eine CPU erforderlich, deren RAM-Controller eine solche Taktrate ermöglicht. DDR3-2800 unterstützt derzeit kein RAM-Controller offiziell, es gibt also keine Gewährleistung/Garantie, falls es zu Instabilität oder einem Defekt kommt.


----------



## hummel33 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ah alles klar. Habe 2133 Mhz Riegel die sollten dann aber im Prinzip Problemlos auf dieser Frequenz betrieben werden können oder? War mir nicht sicher ob man sie wegen dem Board dann nur auf 1600 Mhz laufen lassen kann das wäre ja Verschwendung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du eine Ivy-Bridge-CPU einsetzt, stehen die Chancen für einen stabilen DDR3-2133-Betrieb gut, sofern das Mainboard den DDR3-2133-Teiler zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## loltheripper (4. Oktober 2013)

hummel33 schrieb:


> Ah alles klar. Habe 2133 Mhz Riegel die sollten dann aber im Prinzip Problemlos auf dieser Frequenz betrieben werden können oder? War mir nicht sicher ob man sie wegen dem Board dann nur auf 1600 Mhz laufen lassen kann das wäre ja Verschwendung.


 Ram mit mehr als 1600 Mhz zu kaufen ist meistens Geld verschwendung , wofür brauchste denn die Riegel?


----------

